# Jet Rack Installation?



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Pictures?

Pete


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.alhansen.com/jetrack/gallery.htm


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Stetson said:


> So I bought one of those cool Jet Racks to keep a ladder on the inside of my van. If your aren't familiar with them they mount to a piece of unistrut. When I installed it the first time i tek screwed the strut the the ribs on the inside of my van. Apparently i'm a rookie and that's a bad idea because it fell down.
> What hardware works for mounting things to the interior ceiling of the van (2000 Ford Econoline)?


Try drilling an 1/8 inch hole and then using a number 12 or 14 by 3/4 self tapping screw with washers. That's what I used to hold the shelves up in a service truck I had after the trek screws let go and the shelves fell over in a turn.

If you have the room, toggle bolts may work too.


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Aaron_Stetson/status/285894748374458368/photo/1
Here's a photo of one of the ribs on the ceiling of my van. I was wondering if there was some sort of fastener that would go in that indented slot. Why else would they be there? The hole on the right is where my tek screw vibrated out of.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

1/4-20 screw, just tap the hole.

I keep my 1 &1/4 bender up there


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The ONLY way I'd mount it is with those expanding inserts with a machine thread. Same ones they use to install/mount shelving units.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is that slotted hole big enough to get a spring nut in there?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I was gonna mount one of those things if i had a van I'd use rivnuts into the ribs.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

That looks like a useful piece of kit.....

Anybody use one...??

Frank


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Use rubber roof self tapping... Like 4" should do it, with some rtv and ur good!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Use rubber roof self tapping... Like 4" should do it, with some rtv and ur good!


I was already thinking nuts and bolts right through the rib and the roof with some silicone. When we get rid of a truck the resale value is already crap due to high miles, a couple of extra holes won't make a difference.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JET PACK INSTALLATION!? AWESO- Oh, wait. Nevermind.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks pretty self explanatory. I advise you just get started, it'll all shake down in the end :thumbsup:

View attachment 20687


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks,
It did shake down last time, this time I want to do it right. 
What fasteners do the guys who install the shelving use?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree with those suggesting the nutserts - though you need the tool.


http://www.enfasco.com/nutsert.php?kw=nutserts&gclid=CKqf6ujNx7QCFal_Qgodw2IA3Q


edit: scroll to the bottom, pdf, seems they have an economy tool, if $ is a consideration.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

In a 2000 or so ford I used to have I used toggle bolts and short 1/4x20 machine screws. It's been a while but if I remember correct I slid them in gaps in the top rails between the roof and rails. I also used #10 tap-it hex head screws (no not 4") also. These held some mineralac straps for shovels and digging equipment. 
I did like the toggle bolts as they seemed better after a while.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I built one out of scrap 1/2" emt, deep strut and 1/4 20 hardware. I used toggles in the ceiling where the deeper cross sections are located.

The from was stationary and once placed there the rear "hooks" swung back allowing you to push the ladder up and then drop the hooks to support it.

Held securely but I removed it as it is a pickup truck and I smacked my head enough to say that's it.

Always liked the idea of them but you really need a van to enjoy it.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I built one out of scrap 1/2" emt, deep strut and 1/4 20 hardware. I used toggles in the ceiling where the deeper cross sections are located.
> 
> The from was stationary and once placed there the rear "hooks" swung back allowing you to push the ladder up and then drop the hooks to support it.
> 
> ...


I was going to order 2 kits and found that the cost of postage to Oz was going to be around $230.00 so had a go at making one for my 3ft ladder...if it works out ok ,i,ll make another for my 6ft steps....

Frank


----------



## Tpg392 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a 2011 E-250 ford van,what i did was i straitened out the spring on a 1/4" spring nut and fished it into place. I used a 1/4" x 20 x 3/4" hex head with a 1" flat washer and lock washer. I also used Loc-Tite on the threads. It's been up there for almost 2yrs without issue.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> Make that slotted hole big enough to get a toggle bolt in there?


There fixed it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> I was going to order 2 kits and found that the cost of postage to Oz was going to be around $230.00 so had a go at making one for my 3ft ladder...if it works out ok ,i,ll make another for my 6ft steps....
> 
> Frank


Hi Guys

I made a couple of Homebrew ladder racks and the work great...Approx cost was $130 each...Heres a link to a couple of pics of my 3ft ladder rack...

http://s195.beta.photobucket.com/user/frankmc_2007/library/Ladder Rack

Frank


----------

